# My college years will be fun



## AwkrdNaptural (Jul 10, 2005)

I have joined a group called Skills for Social Success and I pledged to a sevice fraternity. Next I plan on meeting a guy. But for now this is good progress. Just thought I should share on my struggle with SA. Oh, also I'm getting a job and I'm not even nervous about the interview. Yah!!!


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

Great :clap


----------



## AwkrdNaptural (Jul 10, 2005)

My Skills for Social Success group is going well. The councelor says she has noticed a big diffrenece in me since the first couple of weeks. That's nice and all but I'm still shy. I want to work on my social life which is none existant. I'll join some groups and volunteer some more so that should help out.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ebone,

That is great that you are staying motivated! Keep it up - and let us know how it goes! :yes


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

thats great :yes


----------



## travo (May 20, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## AwkrdNaptural (Jul 10, 2005)

I had a job interview today. It went very well. I didn't dwell on the fact that I had the interview today and my heart wasn't beating fast. I did sweat a little bit but that was mostly due to the heat and little a/c in the room. Also I did fidget a little but I made eye contact and I thought I was very personable. I'll know if I get the job. Also I'm playing with the idea of starting a social anxiety support group. I don't know how I would go about doing that but I'll research on it. I'm still not able to talk to a guy though. At least I'm making progress in other things.


----------



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

Awesome job. And you talk great with me, that has to count for something.


----------



## fe27 (Dec 11, 2003)

College really is fun. I had a great time, I kinda miss it(never thought I'd say that). Enjoy!!!


----------



## AwkrdNaptural (Jul 10, 2005)

Well, I got that job. Its okay. I work closing just about everday. I'm kinda using it to clean up my social skills. I try to say hi to everyone and look people in the eye but its hard. I haven't been to my Skills for Social Success in forever since I work every time they have a meeting. I miss it but now I got an appointment to see a therapist so that should help.


----------



## seagreen16 (Sep 24, 2005)

Congrats.. it's great that things are developing well.


----------

